
Human-animal hybrids to be developed in Japan after ban controversially lifted - spking
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/human-animal-hybrid-japan-stem-cell-research-tokyo-genes-a9027131.html
======
wysifnwyg
They seem to address the question of at what point animals become part human
and what that entails ethically but what about the reverse? Do we ethically
become any less human when we have animal parts?

